

Fines Levied by French Piracy Watchdog: € Zero - pbahra
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/07/13/fines-levied-by-french-piracy-watchdog-e-zero/

======
bediger
The Wall Street Journal is definitely toeing the Big "IP" line in this
article. No mention of the difficulty of tieing IP address to a human, no
mention of the percentage of false positives, or indeed, the possibility of
false positives. 470,000 warning must include some false positives, and the
consequences aren't mentioned. There's also no mention of how many people have
filed appeals.

But most telling is that "Some copyright holders" are wondering if they're
getting bang for the buck. Who pays for Hadopi? The French MPAF and RIAF?
Doubt it. It's taxpayer money, probably. Nice of the "copyright holders" to
make it their own money.

~~~
pluies_public
Indeed, taxpayer's money. To be precise, 12 million euros for 2011 (source, in
French: [http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/59639-hadopi-
budget-2011-z...](http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/59639-hadopi-
budget-2011-zelnik.htm))

~~~
bediger
So, 12 Million for about half-a-million strikes, and 10 potential IP addresses
locked out of net. That essentially 24 euros a strike. That cannot be worth it
to taxpayers. Really, it can't be worth it to government. This "Hadopi" is a
textbook example of something runaway, maybe legislative capture or something.

------
a3_nm
Don't forget that it took more than one year between passing the law (June 12,
2009) and sending the first warning emails (October 1st, 2010).

